

Pakistan's stockmarket - The world's most dangerous haven - jyu
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10567602&fsrc=RSS

======
mixmax
current value = risk x potential value in the future

The more risk you are willing to take the greater the potential return.

And the risk in Pakistan seems to be pretty huge...

